# Cable de USB a MiniDin 4 Pin



## yanclo (Ago 4, 2006)

Hola chicos buenas a todos los maquinas de la electronica 
Bueno lo 1º es q soy nuevo tanto en este foro como en esto de la electrónica, weno de exo no soy ni nuevo q no tengo ni pajolera idea vaya...
Por eso ruego disculpen mi incultura en el tema 

La cuestion es la siguiente, se me plantea la construccion de un cable de Macho MiniDin de 4 pin a -> Macho USB para conectar en PC.
Una cosa, quiero destacar que no es para piratear nada ni hacer nada ilegal, os explico.
Me he pillado un helicoptero Radio control cullo mando de RC posee la salida hembra de Din 4 Pin y asi conectarlo al PC para a modo de GamePAd poder practicar con simuladores y pillar manejo y no rebentar el aparato en el 1º vuelo q vale una pasta jajajaja.

Se que me van a decir que existen ya esos cables, pero son mu chungo de necontrar y aun asi valen 60€ para practicar un poco antes de volar mi modelo en real... Una pasada no creen?

La cuestion es que he investigado en internet aun sin tener ni P... Idea de electronica ni de na! jajaja y a lo maximo que he llegado dado la escasez de información que existe es a inventarme un esquema de conexion de montaje de dicho cable que ya os digo que puede ser q este mal 

Solo deseo que me confirmen o me saquen del error y si es posible si alguien esta puesto en el tema me de las indicaciones correctas.

Muchas gracias a todos ya de ante mano


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

Nunca habia oido de esos cables... pero de todos modos el esquema que pones no va a funcionar, el USB manda la señal positiva por el D+ y la invertida por el D-, esto es para eliminar errores electricos, si quitas una de las 2 señales el bus USB deja de transmitir por que piensa que hay un error de comunicacion


----------



## yanclo (Ago 7, 2006)

ok aunq no entiendo mucho de electronica asi q todo lo que me digais yo m lo voy a creer jejejej 

No en serio soy un patata, la cosa es q necesito ese cable, y lo necesito ya!
Ya me he cepillado 2 juegos de aspas del helicoptero 

Asi q pretendo hacer practicas en PC por q a 20 € no m sale rentable este tema...

entonces, cual es la solucion al enigma USB-DIN 4 pin ???...

Mi correo es: xunamigox@hotmail.com 
para todos aquellos que son timidos y les da verguenza escribir en el foro 

SALUDOS.


----------

